# Forge World Open Day 2009 [UPDATED WITH PICTURES]



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

News just up on the Warhammer World Blog.

As always, if you're attending grab some snaps and post them up! :biggrin:

[if]http://warhammerworld.typepad.com/FW%20Open%20Day%202009.pdf[/if]


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I think I may go, although considering how soon it is its unlikely, but it would make up for the fact I'm not going to crappy games day


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

raffle for a titan, a big one? warlord maybe?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh wow, Wish I had more notice about this!

Sweet though, will have to see about going though

Anyone else thinking of going?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is anyone planning on going? If so please drop me a line! Money is a bit tight here but very interested in the door model.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Is anyone planning on going? If so please drop me a line! Money is a bit tight here but very interested in the door model.


I should be going. I want the model too! Whatever it is. If you want me to pick you one up, i will.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I should be there too all being well.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Can someone please drop me a line as well? I am thinking about picking up a war-hound Titan. Please let me know!

Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes Bon_Jovi if you can, I would love you forever, I am scrounging my pennies together to get an order form you all, I swear!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

If you could pick up a mini for me too Bon_Jovi, that'd be great!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm going to take a guess that this years show model will be the FW Lord of Change. We saw some WIP's a while back and it didn;t look like they had too far to go, the main bulk had already been built up etc. and they seem to have tried to keep it very quiet. Don't know if I'll be making it this year though.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

As if there weren't enough reasons for me wanting to go overseas, now this. Gahh...take lots of pictures guys, okay? :mrgreen:


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Yes Bon_Jovi if you can, I would love you forever, I am scrounging my pennies together to get an order form you all, I swear!



Well as for loving me forever........... I'm flattered an all, but.......

As for the order, no worries. I can always send it on its own as a favour. Not sure how many i'll be able to get as i have reserved a Ork Warboss on bike too as well as the door model, whatever it may be. I'll do me best though.

See, nottingham does have at least 1 good point!

Oh and now a Khorne World Eater lord and i don't even play Chaos!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

oh balls! i'm going up 2 days before!  can't afford two trips.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Straight from the Forgeworld Newsletter:



> Forge World Open Day 2009
> Forge World will be holding it`s annual Open Day at Warhammer World in Nottingham on Sunday the 5th of April and admission is free. All of Forge World will be present including our sales and customer service team, and our designers to answer your questions and show off what we have in store for you over the next few months. This will include a pre-production copy of Imperial Armour Volume Seven, The Siege of Vraks Part 3, new Daemon Engines for Khorne and Nurgle, a new Daemon Prince and Herald, some future Ork models and more. We may even have a few of the new models for sale on the day in very limited quantities. So in order to further whet your appetite here is a sneaky preview shot of one of the new models that you`ll be able to see, and perhaps buy on the day!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this now. Even persuaded the missus to go down with me to take some extra photos because she likes the smell of the food in Bugmans haha!

Any idea what the preview image is of? It's called 'bshead', if that's a clue...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm guessing Chaos Reaver.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

BShead= Blood Slaughterer Head. I do believe.
How bout that new Reaver power fist?! Beautiful!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Definatly Khornite as his face actually forms the symbol Khorne from eybrows to mouth.

Many of the old Epic Daemon engines had skull faces on them and going by the difference between the old Epic Brass Scorpion and the New FW one nothing can be ruled out.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm seems well worth a visit might have to persuade the other half she wants dinner "out" lol


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

A Blood slaughterer would bring back some good 'epic' memories, also I'd be interested to see what the Nurgle machine is.

Shame theres no way for me to get up there, just buying a ticket for a chance at a £1 Reaver seems like a no brainer to me. Heck I'd probably buy ten. :biggrin:

For those who do go, hope you can grab some pics.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

Did Anybody Take Any Pics?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice photos Syph.

My green eye grows bigger every week.... fuck I wanna move near there! :cray:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Nice photos Syph.
> 
> My green eye grows bigger every week.... fuck I wanna move near there! :cray:


Green eye? You wanna get that looked at. Google 'STI Clinic - Essex' :laugh:

For all those visiting from other sites, it'd be appreciated if you took the time to discuss them here as well.


----------



## stormboy (Apr 5, 2009)

I wonder, with all this new awesome Orks stuff being worked on, what happened to the Ork Flakka Trukk that we saw pictures of last fall?

Was it at the show? if not, maybe it was shelved for a bit?

Thanks for the pictures. This stuff looks great.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

There are 2 blurry pics of Ork Trukks and bits and some Ork Kannon bits back up if you look. Not sure if that's what you're after but have a look.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

To stop the masses of Warseer users slowing up the server Ive added a register to view clause on the rumours forum that I'll be switching on during the peak times following the publication of images.

Our server isn't optimised for thousands of viewers like the minimalistic Warseer, we have far more hacks, features and modifications that slow page loads to a crawl if we get a massive peak in connections.

As I said, this is a temporary precaution.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I have got to have that Khorne Daemon Prince,the Khorne and Nurgle Daemon Engines:shok:. DAME YOU FORGE WORLD for makeing such Fantastic Models.unish:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Well there's my motivation to get back to painting all those daemons I bought.:shok:

Love the Bloodletter Herald, Daemon Prince, Khorne Daemon engine and well, everything!. I just hope they can give Slaanesh and Tzeentch the same amazing treatment that they have given Khorne and Nurgle the last few years. I can't view the pictures on page 3 of the thread though, any link?


----------



## stormboy (Apr 5, 2009)

Syph said:


> There are 2 blurry pics of Ork Trukks and bits and some Ork Kannon bits back up if you look. Not sure if that's what you're after but have a look.


Those trukks kick butt. But there was a Flakka Trukk with huge guns on the bed to shoot down planes. We saw it last fall... but not since. I will try locate the pics. I was hoping it would make a showing.

But if the Orks will be getting a IA book - then I am sure it will all appear when it comes out.

Thanks again.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> Well there's my motivation to get back to painting all those daemons I bought.:shok:
> 
> Love the Bloodletter Herald, Daemon Prince, Khorne Daemon engine and well, everything!. I just hope they can give Slaanesh and Tzeentch the same amazing treatment that they have given Khorne and Nurgle the last few years. I can't view the pictures on page 3 of the thread though, any link?



All the pics in the thread are all I actually have. The ones where the links are down have been re-hosted.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Any indication of how much the Blood Slaughterer's will be Syph?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Prices:

Khorne Blood Slaughterer: £39.15
Khorne Daemon Prince and Herald: £44.05
Nurgle Blight Drone: £44.04
Reaver Titan Melta Cannon: £48.95
Reaver Titan Power Fist: £58.70

There are others, but I need to scan the catalogue update really.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Had my eye on Lord Zhufor for a while. My girlfriend is buying it for my birthday, but I can't talk her into making it an early present... :/


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

More images to save you visiting the cesspit known as Warseer.

    








     

  

     

      

     

 

Some Ork concept art.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers Jez. That was the one table I couldn't get to. One bloke was there for ages just stroking the Titan's new power fist :laugh:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

On account of Warseer's retard "Inquisitor" laugh T-Tauri banning me for requesting someone remove Heresy-Online copyright from their site I've adopted a new policy with regards to rumours. 

I'm a stubborn fucker so you guys are in for a treat.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

The new Khorne DP looks awesome, however the herald looks like shit. I mean its just a Blood letter with a few extra details put it. If it didn't come as a set I would never even think about the thing.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jaw hits floor* The concept art for the lifta-droppa battlewagon looks incredible. Cannot wait for that bad boy to be released!:biggrin:


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

My personal Fav of the day, One of the forgeworld teams explaination / justification to charging £500 for a titan, and i quote " It costs about as much as a used car, and lots of people have them" As far as valid arguments go, thats not really up there lol. Otherwise, was a great day, pissed i had to order the open day models but did get my Warboss biker and the Ork Squadron commander. And a couple of Thunderbolt pilots to go with the new Valks.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe I missed a post in here, but what was door model from the show? And anyone have extras and wouldn't mind selling one to me?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> Maybe I missed a post in here, but what was door model from the show? And anyone have extras and wouldn't mind selling one to me?


There were 4 or 5:

Ogryn
Commisar on Horse (IIRC)
Reaver Titan Princep (IIRC)
Another IG of some description.
An Ork

I'll have a look later and let you know for definite. I think most people went for the Khorne/Nurgle Daemons and Daemon Engines. I know if I collected Chaos I would have; they were stunning models.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Some very impressive stuff, the daemon prince in particular making me drool. The Khornate robot thingy is nice but reminds me so much of the Warmachine model Cryx leviathan from privateer press even the pose is very similar. The rest is nice but not my cup of tea


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

'Tis a truly magnificent display of models, the Blood Slaughterer and Deamon Prince and Herals are great models and straight onto my list for my Chaos Marines. The Nurgle Nlight drones are cool and the Chaos Reaver Titan body is just WOW.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW and oh my god!! 
Both the wife and the bank are going to hate me!!!:grin:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not impressed with one of those khorne daemon engines , its too thin , ive always thought of khorne things as being chuck norris or better.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Defiantly some beautiful stuff here! Well done Jez and Syph for bringing forth some great snaps!

Chaosftw


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that is some awesome stuff in the pipeline. FW always come up trumps with sweet models.

Looks like the bank accounts going to take a pounding again from that guard stuff (And other older marine stuff!)


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

cant wait to get my hands on a couple of khorne daemon princes!!!


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The Blood Slaughterer is almost a dead riinger for some Warmachine Cryx warjacks. Nice stuff.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Spot The Grot said:


> I'm not impressed with one of those khorne daemon engines , its too thin , ive always thought of khorne things as being chuck norris or better.


lol, yet another chuck norris joke lol

but yeah, those things are rather thin compared to the muscly hulking masses that khorne is supposed to be.

to be honest the new khorne range just doesnt spark an interest. but that blight drone "pooing" is a crack up, and thye look quite interesting.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

ok need to know... what are the following for? / does anybody know stats for them?:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know what the Blood Slaughterer of khorne does but the Nurgle Blight drone has a weapon profile very close to the Soul Grinder's. I think stat wise they are the same as well, mabe a few tweeks here and there.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Like the khorne stuff, not so much the slaughterer but an upgrade from the old version. ork options look nice. Chaos reaver, awesome. Hope they come with alternate heads though.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> ok need to know... what are the following for? / does anybody know stats for them?:


I'm guessing they are for doing lot's of killing.:grin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Aside from the fact they're both Daemon Engines, I dunno. I couldn't get near the books the time I was there.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Chaosftw said:


> ok need to know... what are the following for? / does anybody know stats for them?:



Blight Drone stats from Warseer.



> Quick summary of the stats which are subject to change...
> 
> Points 125 Vehicle (Fast, Skimmer)
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> ok need to know... what are the following for? / does anybody know stats for them?:


IA v7, Siege of Vraks part 3 will very likely hold all rules for these bad boys. Lets hope they are a bit more fun then whats pasted from Warseer. Giving CSMs a shittier version of the Soul Grinder seem both bland and dissapointing for such models:alcoholic:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm, more FW goodness, add some Wings to that Khorne DP and it'd be awesome, but a nice model regardless. 
Slaughterer looks okay as well, nice to have some more large CSM stuff that isn't just a play on Imperial Stuff that has already gone before though.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> IA v7, Siege of Vraks part 3 will very likely hold all rules for these bad boys. Lets hope they are a bit more fun then whats pasted from Warseer. Giving CSMs a shittier version of the Soul Grinder seem both bland and dissapointing for such models:alcoholic:


I would have to agree with this 100% if they have shitty stat lines they will not sell to many. As for the rules for the drones go BS 2 WTF Marine units with that crappy of a BS and all its built for it to shoot???? wtf 

Syph / Jez did you guys see any of the following by any chance?


















Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## danny cyanide (Jun 27, 2008)

That Space Wolf is already available from GW Direct Service. It's a Collectors Range mini.

Here's a link for you:

Wolf Guard with Claws


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Aye, no sign of the LoC that I could see. Walked round all the cabinets about 3 times!


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I love how the Nurgle Daemon Engine looks so much like the Hornet from Halo 3.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Syph said:


> Aye, no sign of the LoC that I could see. Walked round all the cabinets about 3 times!



BOOOOOOOOO That kind of sucks 

Oh well I suppose.

Thanks for the update syph


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## danny cyanide (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone have a clue on the actual release dates of these new goodies?


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

Sylph, Jez you guys rock! :good:

thanks for getting and posting all the pics.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

does anyone think that the blood scorpion looks alot like talos?


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> does anyone think that the blood scorpion looks alot like talos?


When the final pics were first released for the Brass Scorpion, that was my first thought. It's a little bit different, having legs and all, but it is very, very similar.


----------



## Foll3tto (Apr 12, 2009)

daemon prince of khorne :Q_____ - when will they release it !? or there isn't yet a date confirmed??


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers for the pics fellas i wish i had gone now


----------

